# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

GOOD DAY ON THE WATER â€" Lots of good fish for the keeping on a warm day in Southwest Louisiana. Roy Wood and Capt. Kirk got emâ€™ early on the south end of the lake catching emâ€™ on soft plastics and live shrimp. Most everyone caught some solid fish for the cleaning table today. Ralph Albright and his party of 6 had a great day on the water catching limits of big lake bootie. Call toll free and ask for Haley or Tanya and they will hook you up with a fishing trip you will not soon forget. Call 888.762.3391. https://hackberryrodandgun.com/photo-gallery/nggallery/photos/may-2020-photos


----------

